# Forum > Diablo 2 Resurrected > Diablo 2 Resurrected Bots and Programs >  Tutorial: D2RAssist Free Map Hack Install Guide

## nerfmeplease

The great guys over at Blizzhackers among others in the community have been working on an open source map hack (free). I figure if this guide can keep at least one person from getting scammed, it's worth it. I take no credit for any of the software or code here, just wanted to help people get it installed and get some fat loot!

Things you will need:
D2RAssist - GitHub - OneXDeveloper/D2RAssist - You can either download and compile the source code yourself, or snatch the .exe from the releases now (thanks OneX!) 
Diablo 2 LoD *VERSION 1.13C* (not resurrected) installed - If you can't source the D2 client, go here -> Google Drive - Virus scan warning
That's it!

Step 1:
Make sure your Diablo 2 LoD 1.13c is installed and you know the path to the game files. See above link if you can't find a correct game file.

Step 2: 
Open the folder you downloaded from github for D2RAssist, you will see a folder called D2MapApi. 
Open the folder and find a file called "run.bat". 
Right click and open this file in a text editor (notepad will be fine). You need to change the highlighted portion in " " to wherever your Diablo 2 LoD 1.13c is located (in my example it is G:\Diablo II). 
Save and close the file.




Step 3: 

Double click your run.bat file, you should see a command window similar to this:


If it doesn't look like this, make sure your Diablo 2 path is correct and that you are running Version 1.13c.

Leave this window open while using the map hack. This is using the D2MapApi.

Step 4: Go back to the main D2RAssist folder, launch "D2RAssist.exe" with the window from Step 3 still open.



If everything works, you will get get an overlay in game when you have your in game map on and outside of town!



Now go have fun and stop getting scammed, and toss a thanks over to all the devs working at the blizzhackers discord server to make this possible!

----------


## WrathOfTheDead

The folder I got from github doesnt have d2rassist.exe in it...I was told I need to compile it myself?

----------


## Igorpaley1234

it stopped working for some reason after working all day. I went afk and crashed and when i relogged, it isnt working anymore.

----------


## nerfmeplease

> The folder I got from github doesnt have d2rassist.exe in it...I was told I need to compile it myself?


It looks like OneX may not include it in the future build releases. You can open the D2RAssist.sln in Visual Studio and build/compile it yourself, shouldn't make a difference. You can always find him on discord and see if he will include it.
blizzhackers

----------


## nerfmeplease

> it stopped working for some reason after working all day. I went afk and crashed and when i relogged, it isnt working anymore.


A patch that just came out today and changed a couple offsets, you have to wait for the owner to update the hack. You can check the discord server I linked above to see updates and discussion.

----------


## meilk27

yeah it just stopped working for me like 30 min ago as well i have been trying to fix it since

----------


## Diablo2r

There is only one bot shop opened by Chinese people. They have sold more than 1,000 bots with a monthly subscription of $50. Can you develop an automated robot to save us?

----------


## d2rbaba

can the game be the one installed from battle net?

----------


## Eduard Laser

where do i get the D2RAssist exe? Cant manage to do it on my own via visualstudio :'(

----------


## Amishdub3

> yeah it just stopped working for me like 30 min ago as well i have been trying to fix it since


Need to clone this d2rassist repo "https://github.com/misterokaygo/D2RAssist/tree/develop" in visual studio 2019, update offsets(located in types folder in visual studio) and recompile it as release x64. Here's a guide how to do that "https://github.com/OneXDeveloper/D2RAssist/wiki/Compiling"

new offsets are 
*PlayerUnit = 0x2028E60
InGameMap = 0x201D342
*

----------


## sparks88

after following all the directions I run the bat file and run d2rassist. I end up with a little box on the toolbar. Nothing in game

----------


## Amishdub3

> after following all the directions I run the bat file and run d2rassist. I end up with a little box on the toolbar. Nothing in game


If you used the original tutorial & files at the top it wont work. There was a small patch and the offsets changed and you need to recompile d2rassist with updates/new offsets. See my post above with new offsets and visual studio 19 info.

----------


## kuksio

> Need to clone this d2rassist repo "https://github.com/misterokaygo/D2RAssist/tree/develop" in visual studio 2019, update offsets(located in types folder in visual studio) and recompile it as release x64. Here's a guide how to do that "https://github.com/OneXDeveloper/D2RAssist/wiki/Installation"
> 
> new offsets are 
> *PlayerUnit = 0x2028E60
> InGameMap = 0x201D342
> *


While compiling the code i get these error codes CS0246
Im new to this stuff so forgive my lack of knownledge

----------


## Amishdub3

> While compiling the code i get these error codes CS0246
> Im new to this stuff so forgive my lack of knownledge


No problem, I'm new to compiling/visual studio 2019 also. I followed Compiling . OneXDeveloper/D2RAssist Wiki . GitHub I didn't get an error and don't know how to resolve that cs0246 error you have.  :Frown:

----------


## iddqdxd

works but trojan detected on this file aswell.
like all the D2RAssist files. Good job spreading these stuff on the net  :Melt:

----------


## Banspad

> works but trojan detected on this file aswell.
> like all the D2RAssist files. Good job spreading these stuff on the net


Compile the code yourself. Review the code yourself, you can see every line of code in the program. It is nothing complicated. It is an open source project so there are going to malicious people taking the code and inserting things like keyloggers to steal peoples accounts so do not download from an untrusted source, just common sense stuff. Join the discord if you have further questions.

----------


## M3h444

Could anybody explain where to find new offsets (PlayUnit/InGameMap) when they change with a new update.
I'm sure a lot of us would appreciate the help.

----------


## pwndbymeh

how come my HUD display has like 5-15secs delay? FYI I'm running it locally. I help my buddy installed it on his pc and his displays realtime. any ideas?>

----------


## netdomain

> Could anybody explain where to find new offsets (PlayUnit/InGameMap) when they change with a new update.
> I'm sure a lot of us would appreciate the help.


Is it still working for people? I think the game updated and we need new offsets.

WHO IS SMART ON THIS CHANNEL TO GIVE NEW OFFSETS?

----------


## arturotw

If someone read first post and still dont doesn't know how to do it (like me), this instrucion is from developer site :
Installation . OneXDeveloper/MapAssist Wiki . GitHub


at last way to Summoner is 100% certain  :Big Grin:

----------


## Amishdub3

> Is it still working for people? I think the game updated and we need new offsets.
> 
> WHO IS SMART ON THIS CHANNEL TO GIVE NEW OFFSETS?


new offsets
public static int PlayerUnit = 0x2027660;
public static int InGameMap = 0x2037322;

----------


## TommyT

you dont need the offsets just get the newest exe from the github and replace your old one

----------


## hllast

https://media.discordapp.net/attachm...738&height=468

----------


## ludoss

does not work anymore since new game pach released

----------


## arturotw

new offsets are required. Just go to:
Branches . OneXDeveloper/MapAssist . GitHub
click on the branch "offset-update" - it was recently updated by MH creator "Updated 2 days ago by OneXDeveloper "
Click folder "types" and then file "Offsets.cs". 
edit your own file "Offsets.cs" or clone this branch:
GitHub - OneXDeveloper/MapAssist at offset-update and click green button "code"
Then you have to compile code yourself in visual studio

----------


## PlayWork

> new offsets are required. Just go to:
> Branches . OneXDeveloper/MapAssist . GitHub
> click on the branch "offset-update" - it was recently updated by MH creator "Updated 2 days ago by OneXDeveloper "
> Click folder "types" and then file "Offsets.cs". 
> edit your own file "Offsets.cs" or clone this branch:
> GitHub - OneXDeveloper/MapAssist at offset-update and click green button "code"
> Then you have to compile code yourself in visual studio


not working( there may be a problem in the D2MapApi?

----------


## Woncho

> There is only one bot shop opened by Chinese people. They have sold more than 1,000 bots with a monthly subscription of $50. Can you develop an automated robot to save us?


Could you give me the adress ? Cheers

----------

